# Swordtails have red coloring behind gills



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

I just noticed that the 4 of my pineapple swords have a red spot inside behind the gill area. Is this their gills or is something. I swear it wasn't there like half an hour ago. I might being a hypochondriac but want to make sure. below is a pic of one of them. 









EDIT: I just ordered a test kit and it should be here on wednesday and will be able to test the water. Hopefully not too late.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Could be a couple of things,how old is tank(is it cycled)?What are your readings;ammonia,nitrIte,nitrAte(please don't say there good).How often do you change water and how much?
Now ,could be the first sign of ammonia poisoning.If this is the case then frequent large water changes will be necessary until the filter handles the ammonia.
Could also be GILL FLUKES which is a natsty disease which will require antibiotics.
Eitherway water changes of 30-50% done properly(same pH,VERY close to tank temp,and always de chlorinated )never hurt and in many cases can be all that is needed.
Good luck,post back any questions.


----------



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

I ordered a test kit and some ammonia killer, because Im pretty sure ive been over feeding. Im gonna do like 50% changes everyday until the kit gets here. Also, gonna make a gravel siphon and clean up a bit.


----------

